# Amplificador Fahey de 100W 4Ω con 2N3055 totalmente muerto



## Tomasito

Buenas, la cosa es así. Vino un amigo con un amplificador Fahey de 100W@4Ω de hace 20 años. No era el primer dueño y dice que antes ya lo habían llevado a reparar varias veces ("lo toquetió todo el mundo" fueron sus palabras). El tema es que el amplificador luego de la última reparación (hace unos años) fue "bajando el volúmen y subiendo el ruido" gradualmente, hasta que prácticamente no se escuchaba nada, solo ruido.

Cuando destapé el amplificador vi 2 resistencias carbonizadas (las que van a las bases de los transistores de potencia). No ví nada más sospechoso asi que las cambié y lo probé. Seguía igual. Medí la fuente (que tenía varios componentes recalentados, de los cuales cambié capacitores y diodos) y funcionaba bien. Medí todos los transistores y todos daban bien menos uno de los 2N3055 que estaba totalmente abierto. Le puse otro pero siguió sin funcionar. Revisé el pre y ví que los únicos componentes activos que tenía eran 5 TL072, asi que como tenía en casa se los cambié todos y revisé los capacitores y resistencias para ver que todo estuviese en orden.

Nuevamente enchufé todo, pero seguía sin funcionar 

Estaba medio perplejo. Volví a medir todo, y estaba todo supuestamente en orden. Busque (BASTANTE) en internet un circuito que se asemeje a este amplificador y encontré uno prácticamente idéntico : (Después de revisarlo noté que no eran iguales, ver el otro post mio en este tema)

http://sound.westhost.com/project03.htm






Lo único que cambia es que los BD140 son TIP42C, los BD139 son TIP32C, los BC559 son BC556, PERO los transistores de salida, en este caso son AMBOS 2N3055. A mi me parecia raro que tuviese un par de 2N3055 y no un 2N3055 y un 2N2955.
Ahora mi pregunta es, en alguna reparación le habrán cambiado un 2N3055 por un 2N2955?

Porque si no es eso, realmente no sé que más hacer  lo único que me quedaría sería hacer otra etapa de potencia totalmente nueva  

Otra cosa que veo interesante es cambiar los transistores por los MJ15015 para que trabaje un poco más "relajado" (ya que es para amplificar un bajo eléctrico en 4Ω).




Salu2!


----------



## Eduardo

Se puede poner un 3055 en lugar del 2955.  
Peeeero la conexion cambia, en lugar de ser la de ese esquema se conecta como Darlington, con la resistencia de 220 entra BE y entre base y +35V una polarizacion bootstrap.

Nota: La polarizacion bootstrap es la que tiene el BD139 en la base (las R de 2k2 y el C).  
Con los valores apropiados, con 3 Rs y 1 C podes polarizar los 2 transistores.


----------



## Tomasito

Bueno aparentemente me enredé un poco con el otro circuito que encontré en internet. Son muy parecidos pero no iguales, eso sumado a que lo ví poco porque estoy CANSADO de este amplificador dio como resultado mi equivocación.

Acabo de levantar el circuito de la etapa de potencia del amplificador. Dejo adjunto el circuito en JPG y el archivo de Eagle.



Salu2!


----------



## Eduardo

La unica manera que se carbonicen las resistencias de BE (R3 y R6)  es con los 3055 con la base abierta o las resistencias de emisor (G1 y G2) abiertas.


----------



## Tomasito

La verdad que las resistencias G1 y G2 (te preguntarás por qué G1 y G2 y no R1 y R2) no están abiertas . Será porque son ENORMES (unos 4cmx3cmx1cm). Ahora las mido. De todas formas había un transistor abierto, si. 

Bueno, por el momento me voy a descansar porque no doy más.

Eduardo, muchas gracias por tu ayuda y por responder tan rápido!



Salu2!


----------



## Eduardo

Mmm... para que se carbonicen resistencias de 220 1/2W necesitan mas de 10V en bornes.

Para descartar un problema mas atras, desconecta los 2N3055 y al parlante conectale una resistencia en serie (de por ejemplo 100). Verifica que en reposo la tension de salida sea casi 0V.
Si prueba superada, entonces el problema son los 2N3055.


----------



## Tomasito

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> Mmm... para que se carbonicen resistencias de 220 1/2W necesitan mas de 10V en bornes.
> 
> Para descartar un problema mas atras, desconecta los 2N3055 y al parlante conectale una resistencia en serie (de por ejemplo 100). Verifica que en reposo la tension de salida sea casi 0V.
> Si prueba superada, entonces el problema son los 2N3055.




Las resistencias en mi amplificador no eran de 220, eran de 100Ohm 1W.

A ver, la entrada a masa, saco los 2N3055 y a la salida el parlante y una resistencia de 100Ohm en serie?
Bueno, veremos que pasa


----------



## rafael ardila

hola Drix el diagrama que hiciste en eagle tiene un error r14 y c3 estan conectados a -vcc y este siempre se conecta a tierra, si empezamos por ahy i ese error esta en la baquela tenemos un punto para empezar sino fue error al dibujar... puedes diseñarlo tu mismo y hacerlo complementario que trabajan mejor busca en Audio:Gran señal /Diseño de amplificador de potencia, ahy hay información para que tu mismo lo diseñes sino me avisas y te digo que valores necesitas para la potencia que necesitas, asi que manos a la obra !


----------



## J M Fahey

Hola amigos, Lástima que a nadie se le ocurrió preguntarle al Padre de la criatura, o sea a Fahey, que vendría a ser yo. El amplificador está simplificado *al máximo* para que sea sencillo de reparar, y usa componentes muy comunes que hay en *cualquier* lado. Desgraciadamente a veces "mete mano" alguien que no sabe y hace lío; después cuando llega a alguien que sí sabe, ya "le patearon el tablero". El circuito es un clásico, tira, es duro, y fue un éxito impresionante, vendí casi 10.000 (sí, diez mil, no es un error) de ellos entre 1970 o 1971 y 2008, en que dejó de producirse por los 2N3055 falsificados. El objetivo que tuve, es que fuera reparable no sólo en Buenos Aires o las grandes ciudades sino hasta en el pueblo más pequeño del interior, o en toda Latinoamérica. También hay Faheys en Uruguay, Paraguay , Chile, Bolivia, Brasil, Perú, Ecuador, Colombia , México y USA y en cualquier lugar pudo ser reparado,  durante los últimos 35 años. Desgraciadamente ahora ya no se cumple eso; el 3055, al ser el transistor de potencia más popular, es el más falsificado. Del 1989 hasta hoy , la versión con Tip142/147 lo fue reemplazando, desde el 2007 ya en forma total. Desde el 2008 está la versión MosFet con IRFP250, pero ya no puede ser reparado en *cualquier* lugar en forma local, sin tener que pedir los repuestos a alguna ciudad más grande. La idea siempre fue que llegás con tu amplificador con problemas a lo de tu técnico amigo y en menos de una hora te lo llevás reparado, usando sólo lo que él ya tiene en algún cajón, y además por poco dinero. Un abrazo.


----------



## VIKINGOXXX

hola sr fahey,en verdad un gusto, yo de chico tenia un amplificador como este, lastima lo vendi, ahora quiero armar uno usted tendra los diagramas, soy un hobbista de la electronica y es un gusto poder conocer a un genio como usted.


----------



## J M Fahey

Hola Vikingo, muchas gracias por tu amabilidad. Como ya comenté arriba, los 2N3055 falsos son un drama.
Estoy re-lanzando el clásico Fahey 3600, dual Guitarra/Bajo, a pedido popular, y fijate que lo haré en una versión algo más pequeña, usando, por ahora, TDA7294 que simplifica mucho el montaje. También estoy probando con LM38x6 , pero le tengo más fe al primero, porque tengo un proveedor que es importador directo y me da más confianza. Cuando lo tenga re-cocinado te lo mando por mail. Si no, puedo mandarte el pre y le ponés alguna potencia de 100 que tengas andando por ahí. Suerte. Juan Manuel.


----------



## VIKINGOXXX

u buenisimo con gusto lo acepto para probarlo usted es un maestro ojala tener la 4ta parte de lo que sabe jajaja saludos


----------



## Sebass83

Fahey,es un grande. Fui hace no mucho tiempo a buscar un equipo para bajo a su casa y vi como lo terminaba de armar. Muy prolijo y muy recomendable.

PD: no savia que estabas en esta pagina.

Saludos.


----------



## J M Fahey

OK Sebass, muchas gracias.
Juan Manuel.


----------



## pandacba

jomicaro dijo:
			
		

> hola DriX.- el problema de tu amplificadorcador es que tiene 2 transistores iguales como salida, que son los 2N 3055 ambos son NPN, para este tipo de amplificador los 2 TR. de salida tienen que complementarse o sea uno PNP y el otro NPN, al igual que los TR. driver por que tambien tienes problemas con ellos (Tip 32c -Tip 42c), el circuito que muestras cualquiera fuese los transistores, estudia o lee sus caracteristicas para comprender lo que digo, si quieres cambiar algun TR. cambialo por uno se igual caracteristica. espero que te sirva.



Querido amigos el echo que tenga dos transistores iguales en la salida, en este caso el popularisimo 2N3055 del cual venian dos versiones el 2N3055E y el 2N3055H el primero "Epitaxial" y el segundo "Homotaxial" que es una tècnica constructiva, las versiones màs difundidas en nuestro pais era los RCA.
La salida con dos transistores NPN y sus exitadores en par complementario se denominaba Salida Cuasicomplementaria.
Fueron famososos en la decada del 70-80 los circiutos propuestos por la casa RCA que proponia en una plaqueta el armado de 4 versiones diferentes, 12,25,40 y 40W con solo el cambio del valor de algunos componentes y el jego de trnasistores.
La version original proponia el uso de transisotres RCA incluso el par de salida ean de capsula platica una version de TO3 de plastico y con la base y emdison con un formato de v en lugr de clips, como esos transistores solo se conseguian en BSAS en la casa Enecka y alguna otra se adoptron transistores del mercado, asi al la salida se colocaron los clasicoa 2N3055 el par complemenario solian ser o bien tip31/32 o BD139/BD140, los trnasiostres de entrada o algunos de texas o los clasicos BC559 que se conseguian hasta en la farmacia. la placa propuesta se denominacba SCC03
S de simetria C de cuasi C de complementario  y que se conseguia en cualquier lado fue fabricado y copiado mil veces ya que con una fuente de +-42V entregaba 70W con pasajes musicales de mas de 100W. Fue adoptado por muchos fabricantes de equipos en neuestro pais, En aquellos años habia una puja entre los fabricantes Phipilps Fapesa, Texas Instruments lla RCA y Motorola.
Habia abundante lieteratura sobre el tema y autores que estudiaban y explicaban cada una de las propuestas. En sus manuales de transistores publicaban circuitos sugeridos en un amplio abanico de posibilidades y de potencias.
por ejemplo, los amplificadores Fapesa de 15,25 y 40W que originalmente estaban diseñados para los transistores BD181/182/183 terminaban siendo armados con 2N3055 y tambien en simetria cuasi complementaria.
Texas tenia su lineas de tip fabricados en el pais y proponia dos lineas una de 7-15W y otra de 35/70W con fuente simple por lo tantao habia dos plaqueta una para el primer juego yotra para el segundo, que se basaba tambien en el cambio de algunos componente y los TR de salida asi para la gama alta utilizaaba Tip33/34 sobre carga de 8ohms y fuene de 55volts y pra llegar a 70 cambiaba el par de salida ademas de otros valores de componentes a Tip35/36 que si eran complementarios.
Motorola, tenia una publicacion llamada "Amplificadores de audio con transistores Motorola" libro que intengo conseguir, en el cual describia y publicaba esquemas e impresos y puesta a punto de cada uno de ellos.

Porque utilizar simeria cuasi complementaria? porque al principio de la historia fabricar pares complementrios de mas de 100W eran dificiles y muy caros, por eso en tanto la industria se preparaba para fabricar pares complementarios de potnecia se recurrio a este artilugio de la simetria cuasicomplementaria utilizada en forma universal en aquellos años hasta la llegada de pares complementariso de alta potencia.
El circuito original de la RCA fue copiado, investigado, descripto por muchos autores e incluso Fapesa lo tomo lo modifico y saco una version de muy alta calidad de 50W que mas tarde por fabricantes fue llevada a 100W primero y a 180W en su ultima versiòn

Posteriormente Audison uno de los tantos fabricantes de modulos de aquellos años, saco una versión propia con simetria cuasi complementaria que obviamente fue copiada rapidamente, y màs tarde con los transistores motorola MJ15015/15016 saco una version de salida complementaria de 150W que fue conocida como Mac150.

Fapesa saca una version de 250W con dos placas modificadas de su amplificador de 40W que se colocaban en puente, los exitadores eran trnsisotres en capsula metalica T03 y la carga debia ser de 6ohms.
RCA tenia propuesstas de equipos de 300W con salida cuasicomplementaria y trnsistores en paralelo(unos 20 en total). Estos equipos pulularon a lo largo y lo ancho de nuestro pais, y tambien en paises vecinos, recordemos que en ese entonces eramos lideres en tecnologia en latinoamerica, Aqui se fabricaba de todo en electrònica, resistencias, condensadores, ferrites, transistores, circuitos integrados, etc etc Hoy con orgullo puedo mostrar y decirles a prsonas jovenes : ves este equipo que dice made in argentina o el clasiso IA(Industria Nacional) era asi porque todo absolutamente toso se fabricaba aqui, valvulas, zoxalos , potenciometros, presets, todo.... Hasta pronto y espero que les sirviera, si lo desean y lo piden podria subir como curiosidad ejemplos de aquellos circuitos que habia y que aún quedan y que dan un poquito de dolor de cabeza a quienes no los conocieron, lena busquen aprendan la historia, no por ser viejo no sirve, cuando mas se conoce mas se aprende

Otro delalle, el 2N2955 no es un complementario exacto, el 2N3055 disipa 117W el 2N2955 solo 90W hay otros detalles electricos que no son igualea como la corriente máxima o el beta, no hay que confundir que habia unos que eran motorola y que ellos los sacaban iguales pero eran dificiele de conseguir, y Texas Argentina saco Tip 2955/3055 que eran complementarios e iguales. pero en aquelllos años para el uso inteso se preferina los capsula metalica TO3 soportaban mas potencia.
El que empezaba en electrónica una de las primeras cosas que hacia era tener su propio ampli echo por uno mismo y difrutar de los vinilos con los amigos con un ampli  todo echo por mi jejeje No me digas que no tienen idea que es un vinilo, capsulas a cristal, capsulas ceramicas, capsulas magneticas, de iman móvil y bobina móvil, RIIA les suena?
Van a tener que aprender muchachitos, porque los vinilos vuelven al igual que los ampli a valvulas, que? no tienen ni idea de eso? a estudiar hoy por hoy hay mucho material y se puede aprender bastante, e incluso hacer cosas que no se hicieron antes, nos vemos


----------



## rikiklocke

buenass tengo un fahey 3600 (100 w 4 ohms) fue completamente ultrajado..
años mas tarde nesesito repararlo . tiene etapa de salida con 2 2N3055 endarlington con tip 29 a + ytip 30 a el tr - . exitad :tip 29 . y pre ex con :dos bc556 en espejo.
buenísimo muy recomendable potencia con sonido limpio.pero faltan componentes.. solo encuentro similares circuitos...baje uno de esta pagina pero no tiene los valores de los componentes...
alguien podria acercarme unas cuadras?
muchas gracias


----------



## Black Tiger1954

La prueba dinámica (inyectar señal y medir) sirve siempre y cuando, y con limitaciones, haya amplificación.
La prueba estática, significa medir tensiones y analizar.
Si entre B-E hay más de 0.7 a 2 volts dependiendo del circuito, la base está abierta. Si las resistencias R3 o R6 están carbonizadas o negritas, tal como dijo pandacba, las resistencias G están abiertas, o la base de T1/T2 están abiertas. Aunque Q1 o Q3 estuvieran en corto, en ninguna de esas resistencias circularían más de 2 volts exagerando, y si son de 100 ohms, lo cual serían unos 50 mWatts.
Recomendación: aunque los 2N3055 no marquen corto, medí la ganancia de cada uno.


----------



## arielreduro

J M Fahey dijo:


> Hola amigos, Lástima que a nadie se le ocurrió preguntarle al Padre de la criatura, o sea a Fahey, que vendría a ser yo. El amplificador está simplificado *al máximo* para que sea sencillo de reparar, y usa componentes muy comunes que hay en *cualquier* lado. Desgraciadamente a veces "mete mano" alguien que no sabe y hace lío; después cuando llega a alguien que sí sabe, ya "le patearon el tablero". El circuito es un clásico, tira, es duro, y fue un éxito impresionante, vendí casi 10.000 (sí, diez mil, no es un error) de ellos entre 1970 o 1971 y 2008, en que dejó de producirse por los 2N3055 falsificados. El objetivo que tuve, es que fuera reparable no sólo en Buenos Aires o las grandes ciudades sino hasta en el pueblo más pequeño del interior, o en toda Latinoamérica. También hay Faheys en Uruguay, Paraguay , Chile, Bolivia, Brasil, Perú, Ecuador, Colombia , México y USA y en cualquier lugar pudo ser reparado,  durante los últimos 35 años. Desgraciadamente ahora ya no se cumple eso; el 3055, al ser el transistor de potencia más popular, es el más falsificado. Del 1989 hasta hoy , la versión con Tip142/147 lo fue reemplazando, desde el 2007 ya en forma total. Desde el 2008 está la versión MosFet con IRFP250, pero ya no puede ser reparado en *cualquier* lugar en forma local, sin tener que pedir los repuestos a alguna ciudad más grande. La idea siempre fue que llegás con tu amplificador con problemas a lo de tu técnico amigo y en menos de una hora te lo llevás reparado, usando sólo lo que él ya tiene en algún cajón, y además por poco dinero. Un abrazo.



Hola que tal  Fahey me llamo francisco y soy  principiante en electronica, me compre unas placas de un fapesa de 250w en cordoba, el diseño o sea el plano con el circuito dice que lleva un 3 2n 3055 y un asz15 el que me lo vendio me dijo que reemplaze el asz15 por un 2n2955 pero despues me dijo que era mejor en lugar de los 2n3055  que coloque el mj15015G  pero del mj2955 no me dijo nada y es comun que te lo vendan falsificado con cual lo puedo reemplazar??? el mj 15016 va??? me dijeron que la letra G lo identifica como original ya que sobre el transistor dice ON 15015G es de la ex motorola desde ya muchas gracias y espero tu respuesta.


----------



## pandacba

para la parte de los exitadores podes utilizar los que mencionaste, para la salida el Mj15015, los disipadores son fundamentales en esa aplicacion y recorda que la potencia esa esta referida a una carga de 6 ohm minima, no soporta 4, y si le pones 8ohm la potencia estara en los 160W

Por último el tal fahey no entra de principios de febrero de este año, no es muy habitue de este foro, y el circuito que el dice de su autoria esta derivado de uno publicado por primera vez por Philps Elcoma, luego por Elektory asi susesivamente


----------



## arielreduro

pandacba dijo:


> para la parte de los exitadores podes utilizar los que mencionaste, para la salida el Mj15015, los disipadores son fundamentales en esa aplicacion y recorda que la potencia esa esta referida a una carga de 6 ohm minima, no soporta 4, y si le pones 8ohm la potencia estara en los 160W
> 
> Por último el tal fahey no entra de principios de febrero de este año, no es muy habitue de este foro, y el circuito que el dice de su autoria esta derivado de uno publicado por primera vez por Philps Elcoma, luego por Elektory asi susesivamente



 una pregunta mas pandacba ..... como mido si tengo 8 ohms en la entrada de la caja acustica o sea la que va a la salida del amplificador???? si llegara a ser de 4 se me quemaria el amplificador o solo con ponerle buenos disipadores y un par de coolers basta??? desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## pandacba

Si es un solo parlante midiendo por ohm en la escala más baja, juntas las puntas y ves que te mide luego medis y desontas el valor previo, un parlante de 8 ohms de impedancia tiene una resistencia efectiva de uno 7-7.5ohms y uno de 4 ohm de impedancia tiene akrededro de uno 3.5 ohms de resisencia.

Para un tensión de fuene de +-50V la impedancia minima es 8 ohms, si tus parlantes son de 4, bajando la tensión de alimentación a +-40V se le puede poner 4 ohms si no se rompe, y no se evita con disipadores más grandes, ya que la potencia que se ve obligado a disipar el dispositivo exede su capaciad interna y se rompe


----------



## arielreduro

pandacba dijo:


> Si es un solo parlante midiendo por ohm en la escala más baja, juntas las puntas y ves que te mide luego medis y desontas el valor previo, un parlante de 8 ohms de impedancia tiene una resistencia efectiva de uno 7-7.5ohms y uno de 4 ohm de impedancia tiene akrededro de uno 3.5 ohms de resisencia.
> 
> Para un tensión de fuene de +-50V la impedancia minima es 8 ohms, si tus parlantes son de 4, bajando la tensión de alimentación a +-40V se le puede poner 4 ohms si no se rompe, y no se evita con disipadores más grandes, ya que la potencia que se ve obligado a disipar el dispositivo exede su capaciad interna y se rompe



Gracias enserio muchas gracias hoy aprendi algo mas!!!!


----------



## binario2011

Estimado Sr juan manuel fahey, le comento que un amigo tiene un amplificador de 100wats, 3302 como el mencionado en un post de este foro, queria pedirle si esta en su posibilidad me facilite el valor de los componentes de la potencia porque se le quemo varios componentes en especial una resistencia, esto sucedio porque se le habia desoldado una patita de un componente y el mismo quizo volver a soldarla y ahi sucedio todo el problema.

Yo no se mucho de electronica pero estoy diseñando la plaqueta en corel draw a medida ya casi la termino pero  me faltaria el valor de los componentes para poder terminarla.

Desde ya le agradezco y estoy leyendo todos las respuestas que dio para comprender un poco mas del funcionamiento.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te comento que el último mensaje del Sr Juan Manuel Fahey él es del 11-ago-2009 , así que no creo que te conteste.

Probá de Googlearlo a ver si tiene sitio propio. O subí fotos a ver si alguien lo conoce y tiene los circuitos (posiblemente Tomasito )

Saludos !


----------



## binario2011

Por ese motivo puse a quien pueda ayudarme, el ampli lo compro el año pasado de la casa misma de Fahey en buenos aires, pero me parece raro va osea, es la primera vez que yo veo un trabajo de el, sinceramente yo no se nada de todo lo que se habla de electronica pero hago la plaqueta mucho mejor, la plaqueta de la potencia que me facilito es una echa a mano mal, osea con trazos dispersos a mano alzada, se ve con rotulador, cuando comence a leer las respuestas que daba en el foro me doy cuenta que es una persona seria y creo tiene una empresa o algo por el estilo, mi opinion es que debe ser una imitacion lo que compro la persona que me acerco la plaqueta para que la repare. Bueno la potencia es la publicada aqui pero esta el diagrama pero sin los valores de los componentes.


----------



## pandacba

y que tal si ya fue reparada antes, o quien la reparo se quedo con las originales..............


----------



## binario2011

si me dijo el dueño que la repararon antes, tiene varias reparaciones, lastima que nadie puede darme el valor de los componentes, sigo googleando haber si la encuentro


----------



## Tomasito

Creo que no se puede poner acá, pero busquen en internet que están el teléfono y el email de juan manuel fahey, es un hombre amable.


Saludos.


----------



## nachocamacho

Ayuda alguien tiene el circuito de un amplificador fahey 3600 
Se me quemo la etapa de potencia y los componentes son ilegibles, agradecería quien me pudiera dar el circuito o una mano. ...

Aca dejo unas fotos


----------



## diegomj1973

nachocamacho dijo:
			
		

> Ayuda alguien tiene el circuito de un amplificador fahey 3600
> Se me quemo la etapa de potencia y los componentes son ilegibles, agradecería quien me pudiera dar el circuito o una mano. ...
> 
> Aca dejo unas fotos



Si ese es el circuito original... , puedo entender porqué se ha quemado e imaginar cómo pudo haber funcionado.

El que hizo esos diseños ¿no es el que armó más de 10.000 amplificadores  en su larga trayectoria?

Se ve claramente que le sobraba cable unipolar blanco, resistencias de 1 K ohmio (qué casualidad!!!: polarizó todo con 1 K ohmio y parecería que hasta empleó los mismos capacitores electrolíticos en varios puntos del circuito!!!). No quisiera pensar que empleó la misma polaridad de transistores también (qué capacidad de simplificación, por Dios!!!).

¡¡¡Qué manera de estafar a la gente!!!

El mejor consejo que te puedo dar es que recuperes la carcaza (si es que no está armada con la misma política del circuito) y metas un circuito de los que están en este foro (suficientemente probados y confiables).

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Parece ser *MUY PARECIDO* a éste , o al menos adaptable a él :







http://sound.westhost.com/project03.htm


----------



## nachocamacho

Diegomj, es muy malo este circuito como para repararlo?  porque me seria mas facil que hacer todo un circuito impreso nuevo y montarle los componentes.


----------



## Tacatomon

Arma, o si no puedes, manda a armar este ampli para reparar ese (Disculpen ustedes) bodrio de amplificador.

http://bit.ly/1FzYSbc

A menos, claro, que prefieras seguir teniendo problemas.

Suerte.

¡Saludos al foro!.


----------



## Fogonazo

Suponiendo que tengas la mala idea de intentar reparar ese adefesio, piensa que posiblemente esa PCB no sirva, ya que al haberse "Carbonizado" se vuelve conductora.

Ver el archivo adjunto 119382​


----------



## diegomj1973

nachocamacho dijo:


> Diegomj, es muy malo este circuito como para repararlo?  porque me seria mas facil que hacer todo un circuito impreso nuevo y montarle los componentes.



Si te sirve como para que saques tus propias conclusiones:



J M Fahey dijo:


> Hola amigos, Lástima que a nadie se le ocurrió preguntarle al Padre de la *criatura*, o sea a Fahey, que vendría a ser yo.



Personalmente, no veo una criatura... Más bien veo un monstruo!!!.



J M Fahey dijo:


> El amplificador *está simplificado *al máximo** para que sea sencillo de reparar, y usa componentes muy comunes que hay en *cualquier* lado.



Demasiado simplificado diría.... Redujo hasta la cantidad de agujeros para insertar los componentes (se ve que no quería abonar muchas horas de trabajo a algún empleado). El cable mallado... ¿para qué?. Resistencias de potencia en el par de salida... ¿para qué, si con unos alambritos retorcidos lo soluciono?



J M Fahey dijo:


> Desgraciadamente a veces "mete mano" alguien que no sabe y hace lío; después cuando llega a alguien que sí sabe, ya "le patearon el tablero".



¿Y el servicio de post venta y la garantía de fabricación que debería ofrecer este fabricante?



J M Fahey dijo:


> El circuito es un clásico, tira, es duro, y fue un éxito impresionante, vendí casi 10.000 (sí, diez mil, no es un error) de ellos entre 1970 o 1971 y 2008, en que dejó de producirse por los 2N3055 falsificados.



Que sea clásico no implica que deba hacersele mala fama al diseño con pésimas implementaciones.

Que el circuito "tira" no tengo dudas: por el fogonazo que pegó es literalmente un arma cargada.... No vaya a suceder que lo incriminen al fabricante por homicidio culposo...



J M Fahey dijo:


> fue un éxito impresionante, vendí casi 10.000 (sí, diez mil, no es un error) de ellos entre 1970 o 1971 y 2008, en que dejó de producirse por los 2N3055 falsificados



Si, fue un éxito impresionante para él... más que para sus clientes.

Personalmente, diría que dejó de producirse pero no por los 2N3055 falsificados sino por que la gente aprendió a fuerza de errores que estaban comprando un mal producto y estaban siendo estafados en su buena fé.



J M Fahey dijo:


> *El objetivo que tuve, es que fuera reparable no sólo en Buenos Aires o las grandes ciudades sino hasta en el pueblo más pequeño del interior, o en toda Latinoamérica. También hay Faheys en Uruguay, Paraguay , Chile, Bolivia, Brasil, Perú, Ecuador, Colombia , México y USA y en cualquier lugar pudo ser reparado*,  durante los últimos 35 años. Desgraciadamente ahora ya no se cumple eso; el 3055, al ser el transistor de potencia más popular, es el más falsificado. Del 1989 hasta hoy , la versión con Tip142/147 lo fue reemplazando, desde el 2007 ya en forma total. Desde el 2008 está la versión MosFet con IRFP250, pero ya no puede ser reparado en *cualquier* lugar en forma local, sin tener que pedir los repuestos a alguna ciudad más grande. *La idea siempre fue que llegás con tu amplificador con problemas a lo de tu técnico amigo y en menos de una hora te lo llevás reparado, usando sólo lo que él ya tiene en algún cajón, y además por poco dinero*. Un abrazo.



Nuevamente, nos sacamos de encima al cliente después de estafarlo por un mal producto y si se le quema / explota 15 minutos después de adquirido, que le vaya a reclamar a Don Nadie. Al tipo le interesaba solo vender e incluso tener la descarada actitud de transcender las fronteras con su pésimo producto... ¡¡¡Cómo queda una vez más mal parada y parida la INDUSTRIA ARGENTINA!!!

Saludos y disculpen la salida de casillas.


----------



## Fogonazo

Estaba redactando un *"Acta de defunción"*, políticamente correcta, para este tema, ya que se estaba yendo de rumbo.
Pero después pensé que aquí no se está inventando nada que no sea lo que se ve en las imágenes.

El producto es un "Adefesio", desprolijo, armado "De Apuro", sin una mísera protección contra cortocircuitos, con componentes de muy dudosa calidad (Capacitores electrolíticos) montado sobre algo que se asemeja a una PCB pero creo que solo es un sostén para un cableado por debajo, con un interconectado sin respetar las reglas mínimas del arte.   

No tengo ninguna duda que funcionó, pero esa no es escusa para un armado tan horrible.

Ni siquiera mi primer amplificador, experimental y armado prácticamente sin experiencia quedó tan feo.


----------



## Juan Jose

binario2011 dijo:


> si me dijo el dueño que la repararon antes, tiene varias reparaciones, lastima que nadie puede darme el valor de los componentes, sigo googleando haber si la encuentro




Hay que tener en cuenta que fue reparado varias veces. 
Tal vez NO SEA el amplificador original y entonces me parece que no es correcto comentar así 

Una foto del interior de un amplificador original sería lo único que aclararía el asunto. 

Llevo años reparando equipos de audio, y les puedo asegurar que hay técnicos y TECNICOS  en el ambiente he . 

Saludos y suerte en tu recostrucción del equipo. 

Juan José.


----------



## crimson

Fogonazo dijo:


> El producto es un "Adefesio", desprolijo, armado "De Apuro"



¡Ja! ¡Y no vieron el "baffle para bajo" cuya tela delantera es la famosa "_media sombra_" del mismo "luthier" que comentamos acá, encima no tira un grave ni de casualidad... los parámetros T/S bien, gracias...

Saludos C


----------



## diegomj1973

Juan Jose dijo:


> Hay que tener en cuenta que fue reparado varias veces.
> Tal vez NO SEA el amplificador original y entonces me parece que no es correcto comentar así
> 
> Una foto del interior de un amplificador original sería lo único que aclararía el asunto.
> 
> Llevo años reparando equipos de audio, y les puedo asegurar que hay técnicos y TECNICOS  en el ambiente he .
> 
> Saludos y suerte en tu recostrucción del equipo.
> 
> Juan José.



Por eso mismo aclaré en un post anterior y en carácter potencial: 



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Si ese es el circuito original... , puedo entender porqué se ha quemado e imaginar cómo pudo haber funcionado.



Pero sucede que no es el primer equipo al que le veo esas famosas resistencias caseras en la etapa de salida (me gustaría creer que intenta emular unas de 0,1 ohmio). Y para peor, ha pasado por mis manos un FAHEY con esa misma política de armado/diseño (no el mismo modelo).

De todos modos, si buscás personalmente en internet opiniones sobre esos diseños y productos, en general, vas a encontrar comentarios y experiencias más desfavorables que favorables.

Y si... yo también reparé varios equipos y me he encontrado con un montón de sorpresas (aún en equipos originales, sin manoseos previos y de primeras marcas, incluso). Y ni siquiera menciono todavía la labor de ningún técnico.

Lo que sucede es que cualquiera se larga a fabricar, sin confeccionar un proyecto previo que dé soporte y valor agregado al producto / cliente (servicio de post venta, garantías, asesoramiento, seguimiento y mejoramiento del producto, distribución, cadena de representación, etc. etc. etc.). Ahí radica la diferencia entre un producto (con todas las letras) y un engaño / estafa.

Saludos


----------



## martinbryk

La consulta: Tengo un Fahey 4409 de 100w (no es mi intencion armar debate y generar discuciones sobre si son prolijos en su electronica o no), que de golpe solo salio ruido por los parlantes. 
Al abrirlo encontre unas resistencias calcinadas y unas tipo ralco abiertas. Uds me sugirieron que entonces algun TIP31c estaria con fugas, eso segruramente quemo los 2N3055 y las ralco, y el ruido por los parlantes era la corriente pasando directamente por los 3055.

Bueno, corte por lo sano y cambie todo: las tipo ralco (5W 0.33) los dos TIC31c (me quedo sin cambiar un TIC32c pero no le desconfiaba mucho), y una resistencia de 100 ohm que estaba totalmente calcinada. Armo todo, lo enchufo y se calcina al instante la chiquita de 100 ohm (ver la foto). 
Lo apague enseguida para no quemar los transistores. Pero estoy desconcertado, porque se sigue quemando si ya cambie todo? O sea estoy como al principio.
Ni siquiera puedo hecharle la culpa al parlante porque no esta conectado. 

Si alguien puede orientarme es mas que bienvenido. 
GRACIAS!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

Para futuras pruebas, lee y aplica esto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapas-potencia-nuevas-reparadas-11722/

¿ Revisaste que los diodos que están sobre el disipador NO hagan contacto eléctrico con el mismo ?


----------



## Bleny

A a ver no es que lo que te parezca, es comprobarlo no cambiar por cambiar, ya que un componete puede parecer que de aspecto esta de maravilla y este roto por eso se comprueban,por que si no vas a quemar y quemar hasta que en cambies lo que falla,mira algún video tutorial como comprobar transistores y diodos


----------



## pandacba

No cambiaste todo, solo lo que te parecio que estaba mal.
En un amplificador dañado si un transistor se quema, muy probablemente el problema esta en la etapa anterior, en tal caso si reemplazamos lo dañado y no cotejamos el resto del material, lo más probable que al conectar se rompa nuevamente, en tal caso es porque aún hay componentes dañaddos en las etapas previas.
Medir cuidadosamente todos los transistores, corroborar que las resistencias aunque a simple vista parezcan estar bien, tengan el valor adecuado.
Es la única manera de poder garantizar que arranque sin problemas.
Una vez reparado seguí los consejos vertidos en el foro para puesta en marcha de amplificadores, eso te evitara muchos dolores de cabeza


----------

